# New to Ventura County, any decent routes?



## Campag12 (Jul 31, 2008)

Need some nice flats and some decent hills (not that hard to find anyways) but more flats for now.  My problem is that I find very few nicely paved local roads...not on the side of major highways or thoroughfares. I ride in the Westlake, TO, Newbury Park area.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Potrero Road is a nice ride. And it's not too hilly.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

il sogno said:


> Potrero Road is a nice ride. And it's not too hilly.


Take the little cutoff that takes you along lake Sherwood for the nicest stretch of road in the area.

The spin around Westlake is the only really flat bit of ground. 

Ride out Agoura Road to Las Virgenes and back. If you get stronger on the hills, go south on Las Virgenes for two miles to Mulholland, and go back as far as Cornell road (about 5 miles). 1/2 mile on Kanan will bring you back to Agoura Rd.

Gu up Westlake to Kanan, right turn there, about 2 miles to Lindero, then back to the Westlake area. This is not a truly flat ride, but has gentle grades. If you can't do this ride you can't ride bikes in the Conejo Valley.

We don't really have any country roads in the Conejo Valley any more. The Santa Monica Mtns, have plenty of quiet two-lane roads, but they are all very hilly. My favorite area is west of Moorpark, north of Hwy 118. Balcom Canyon, Donlon, Grimes Canyon (don't go over the top to Fillmore), Bradley, Stockton roads all have light traffice among orchards, horses, llamas, flowers.

Judging by your question, you might want to hook up with Conejo Valley Cyclists. http://www.cvcbike.org/ They offer several Saturday morning rides catering to wide variety of experience/fitness levels.

Good luck,
JSR


----------



## troutmd (Sep 7, 2007)

excellent advise


----------



## Campag12 (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks. I'll take out the map and check out the suggested routes. I think the best way for me to explore new roads, and ultimately find the ones I enjoy, is to join a local cycling club.  



JSR said:


> Take the little cutoff that takes you along lake Sherwood for the nicest stretch of road in the area.
> 
> The spin around Westlake is the only really flat bit of ground.
> 
> ...


----------



## fidelio (Jul 25, 2008)

*ojai - ventura bike path*

if you want to get over to city of ventura (i've taken the amtrak/caltrans surfliner, which accepts bikes), a bike path originates there, and goes about 15 m. east to ojai, uphill east and downhill west (not much of a grade, but you can get a workout), easy to get out and back in a day. i've found it a very preasant car-free ride. the first bit is a little industrial, but nothing like i see here in l.a. even the graffiti is less nasty. but the middle of the ride is very nice country, away from the road. towards the end, in ojai, you have to slow down for a few stopsigns. ojai is a nice spot, but hot in summer months. the path is pretty nice, just one rough spot at the river. i did it on a weekday, virtually no congestion on the path, and no skaters. there is a parallel dirt horse trail, separated by wood railing. all in all a very nice ride.


----------



## acusurf (Feb 14, 2007)

see www.rideventura.com and you can get info on local group rides leaving at 07:30 on both Sat/Sun. and other rides as well.


----------

